# Sleepless nights



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Last night was the worst night since bringing Darwin home. We have had him two weeks and he had been settling at night,only crying when he needed the toilet. Last night he screeched and screamed all night,with no break. It sounded as though he was really frantic about something. I got up with him at fairly regular intervals to put him outside to go to the toilet,then I'd take him back to his crate,the same as I have been doing. I don't know what the cause of the crying was but I'm really concerned that the neighbours will complain. We live in a very old house with very thin windows and I know you can hear him out in the street.
Can anyone suggest anything that might help? I'm dropping today and barely able to function.
What can I do? His crate is next to Dexter's.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe you have tried all these things?

Covering crate
Ticking clock
Something warm
Favourite toy
A treat going in at night
Lots of tiring play before bed


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Letting him sleep in your room? It doesn't suit everyone but plenty of us do it.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Ruth,I have tried all of those suggestions but thanks so much for replying.

Tess,I think this is what we'll do tonight. I had forgotten that Dexter had slept in our bedroom until he was about six months old.I really hope this helps!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a little monkey, I hope he allows you to sleep tonight. Why don't you have a trial today. Go up for a nap and see if he settles in his crate. Maybe then he will be prepared for later...? Might be a completely daft suggestion but Lola can be a bit insecure sometimes and she settles when she knows what's happening and learns the routine..


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What a little monkey, I hope he allows you to sleep tonight. Why don't you have a trial today. Go up for a nap and see if he settles in his crate. Maybe then he will be prepared for later...? Might be a completely daft suggestion but Lola can be a bit insecure sometimes and she settles when she knows what's happening and learns the routine..


I think that's a really good suggestion! I'll get things set up and see how he reacts before tonight.Thanks Ruth


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm certainly not an expert, but could it be that he is now used to you comming to his rescue and taking him out at night, and now he is wanting this more and more? I paid close attention to different ideas on crating new puppies and decited to put Sami down at about 11pm and going in to him around 5am. I NEVER went in after I put him down, and his crate was soiled the first 3 nights, and has been dry ever since. He goes to bed now around 10pm and will rest quietly until 8am on Saturdays! We still get him up earlier during the week. Sooo . . maybe for a trial try Dexter in your bedroom and Darwin in his separate room and some ear plugs for you!! Put him in tired after lots of play and try the 11pm to 5 or 6am to see if this works. Good luck . . hope you get some rest!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Any luck Gemma?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to agree with Nanci in that he might have cottoned on to the fact that if he cries, you will come to him. There's no right or wrong way and you have to do what you are comfortable with but I put Biscuit to bed at 11.30pm and didn't go back until 7am, leaving him with a puppy pad in his crate. I also had ear plugs so no idea if he whined in the night, although the others said it was quiet. This seemed to work really quickly and the puppy pad didn't seem to hinder his toilet training...in fact it seemed to help him to learn to sleep through quicker without needing to be let out. 

I hope you find a solution soon and get some much needed sleep! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also cover his crate with a dark blanket. One side of it is against a sofa, so he doesn't have much blanket on that side to allow air to circulate. I am sure it makes him feel safe and secure as he really seems to settle when he can't see out of the crate.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im not suggesting that you put them together but I wonder if he knows Dexter is there but can't get to him. Do you think Dexter will be ok if Darwin goes upstairs but he stay down ? It's like with babies you do whatever helps when you are sleep deprived, it's not pleasant. You know it"ll get better Gemma, good luck xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.
I wasn't going to him every time he cried,it was every couple of hours or so for him to go out to pee.
I didn't go for a nap,I ended up unpacking clothes (as we've just recently moved!) Oh well,I'll soon find out if he is better in our bedroom!
As I'm writing this,Darwin came running in from the garden with mud wedged onto his front teeth! Little monkey 
I'm not so worried about the noise he makes,as far as we are concerned,I'm just worried about the neighbours!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Im not suggesting that you put them together but I wonder if he knows Dexter is there but can't get to him.


These were my thoughts for when we get poo no. 2! Although Biscuit is a good sleeper now, I'm wondering what fun and games will occur when he knows there's another poo in the house, especially if his crate is covered and can't see her. I'm thinking of having both crates side by side with one blanket over the top! We'll see....maybe I'll be posting here like you Gemma! 

Good luck for tonight! I totally understand about the neighbours. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine were in the same room , it was Wilf who wasn't too happy the first night not Mable , he was happy with her there during the day but we dared to leave her there with him, even though she was crated xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope you had a better night Gemma... Nothing worse than sleep deprivation. I'm sure you're doing everything right. You'll get there 
xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Hope you had a better night Gemma... Nothing worse than sleep deprivation. I'm sure you're doing everything right. You'll get there
> xx


Awww,thanks Mairi  Last night was SO much better! We had Darwin in our room in his crate and he only whimpered if he genuinely needed a wee!
He was obviously much happier being in the room with us :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay...:congrats:arty2::congrats:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww that's just great news Gemma  
They're funny wee articles eh... Just a subtle wee change made all the difference. I'm sure both you and Darwin (and the neighbours ) are feeling the benefits of a better nights sleep.
xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great news Gemma. It's important you get your sleep and I'm sure Darwin will soon settle even more and eventually you can have him sleep where you prefer. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cockapoos are such people dogs aren't they, they just love to be near us! Glad your sleeping is improving!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I can totally sympathise with worrying about the neighbours. Hattie is generally not too bad at night and has been getting better although can make a hell of a noise at times, especially as she likes to not only whine but also jump up and down energetically, banging the crate loudly. I live in a terrace house and am sure the neighbours must be able to hear something! But thankfully, no complaints yet.

I have found that the more she gets out in the day the better she settles at night. On friday she went to the beach and to puppy playgroup and was shattered by the time she went to bed. She slept until 8am. Yesterday, she only had a walk round the block (I was stuck to the tv watching the olympics!) and wow, did we notice a difference! Whimpering on and off all night and awake at 6.30am! So maybe Darwin will also be better when he is able to go out more after vaccinations?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

dollyonken said:


> I can totally sympathise with worrying about the neighbours. Hattie is generally not too bad at night and has been getting better although can make a hell of a noise at times, especially as she likes to not only whine but also jump up and down energetically, banging the crate loudly. I live in a terrace house and am sure the neighbours must be able to hear something! But thankfully, no complaints yet.
> 
> I have found that the more she gets out in the day the better she settles at night. On friday she went to the beach and to puppy playgroup and was shattered by the time she went to bed. She slept until 8am. Yesterday, she only had a walk round the block (I was stuck to the tv watching the olympics!) and wow, did we notice a difference! Whimpering on and off all night and awake at 6.30am! So maybe Darwin will also be better when he is able to go out more after vaccinations?


I definitely think you're right about the exercise. He'll be able to go for walks from Thursday.Roll on Thursday!


----------

